# fronts and shellies?



## Dmoney2780 (Mar 6, 2005)

i just got 7 1.5'' kitumbas.i have them in a 55 gallon and i was wondering if i could add some of my shell dwellers to the tank (multis).will the fronts eat the fry if the shellies spawn?or will the multies attack these little fronts?


----------



## Dmoney2780 (Mar 6, 2005)

anyone??


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't think you should do it. The multies could attack them. And do you have plans for a bigger tank?

(This is what I think other members would have said  ) Just my two cents

Ted


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

well, you might be ok for a while. The shellies will push your frontosa around if the frontosa gets too close to the shells. But certainly, the frontosa will be able to eat some fry if the shellies parents aren't guarding them. And as the frontosa gets bigger, they will be able to eat the adult shellies.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Charles said:


> well, you might be ok for a while. The shellies will push your frontosa around if the frontosa gets too close to the shells. But certainly, the frontosa will be able to eat some fry if the shellies parents aren't guarding them. And as the frontosa gets bigger, they will be able to eat the adult shellies.


I agree... It is only a matter of time before the multies get MUNCH MUNCHED... Fry and adults alike !


----------



## Brian325 (Feb 3, 2003)

No.. don't do it... I started out with 8 shellies and about 20 shells. 8 small fronts (under 2 1/2 inches all in a 125 gallon tank. I was thinking since I placed them all in the tank at the same time all would be fine. I figured while the fronts got used to their new home it would give the shellies time to fine a shell and be able to hide from the fronts... Boy was I wrong. the next morning I had 20 empty shells. I may be wrong on this, but it seems my fronts anyways love to sift thru the substrate at night after the lights go off for a few hours.


----------



## jim clifton (Jun 9, 2006)

They will be front food in the near future.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

Brian325 said:


> I may be wrong on this, but it seems my fronts anyways love to sift thru the substrate at night after the lights go off for a few hours.


You are right on this. Frontosa needs very little light to be active. The prime hunting time for them is before the fish wakes up and after the fish falls asleep.


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Charles said:


> Brian325 said:
> 
> 
> > I may be wrong on this, but it seems my fronts anyways love to sift thru the substrate at night after the lights go off for a few hours.
> ...


Cool  Very sneaky. I guess multies don't sleep in their shells?


----------

